

The Harvard People I Know Who Are Breaking The Law (Again) - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=70

======
benwerd
I don't know why this has had so little HN love. It's a pretty serious issue
on three levels:

1\. Founders who broke the law when setting up their sites.

2\. Over-reaching legislation that is hindering innovation in a number of
important ways.

3\. People who are effectively protected from the consequences of their
actions by their status in society.

